# Experienced opinions sought...



## Bambles (30 July 2016)

Hi All,

Long time reader of this forum but first time poster. Be gentle!!

Been a long time since I owned my own horse, only shared for the last few years. Im looking at buying my own but terrified as not owned for 20 years and back then my parents were responsible for the buying part. So was after some advice

Through an acquaintance of an acquaintance of an acquaintance have come across a nice 15 hh 10 yr old cob mare.  She is apparently a saint in all ways except very forward when ridden and very strong, definitely not suitable for a child/small teen owner said.  Other than that lady selling her says she is totally vice free, not mareish and healthy.  She has mainly been in the field for the last year as owner says shes getting on in age and not up to riding anymore (only in her 50s though). She has other retired horses and could keep her as a field ornament but wants more for her.  She is asking £1350 with tack included, which sounds very cheap to me?  I think we paid almost that for a pony 20 odd years ago!

In the past horse has done some RC stuff, low level, which is what Im looking for. Have seen the pics and looks lovely, occasionally does sponsored rides but only once in the last yr. I get the impression shes not darkened the door of a school for a long time.

Arranged to see her, my instructor is currently (inconveniently!) off backpacking though so will be going alone.  Am thinking about paying someone to come for a second viewing if I like her but have a feeling if I dont offer a deposit on first viewing someone else will snap her up.  

Do you think she sounds too good to be true?

Thanks for reading, all advice gratefully received.


----------



## tallyho! (30 July 2016)

I'll ignore the "experienced" bit and stick my oar in anyway  as it's sat avo and I'm having a cuppa tea.

She sounds great! 10years young, in her prime, still got loads of spirit.

The very forward going and very strong wouldn't put me off as cobs can be like that. Although, make sure it's not for some medical/physical reason she's doing it like pain somewhere or the saddle is pinching or something. I'd check the saddle still fits if not don't take it and make an offer. 

Apart from asking if she's had any laminitis or foot health issues, I'd book the vet for a vetting just to be absolutely sure


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 July 2016)

Do not go alone to try, take a neighbour,  local shop keeper or preferably someone who can drive in case if a problem. 
Try at least to see horse on the lunge first.  Any issues then don't get on.

There are horses and horses, this may well be a saint, but equally you could have been told a lot of humbug.  
Buyer beware ,  there could be any number of reasons why this horse hasn't been ridden for a long time.  The price is excessively high for what is currently a field ornament!


----------



## Goldenstar (30 July 2016)

Very strong and turnout in the field not ridden in a long time .
Bluntly don't get on its back unless the vendor provides someone to ride in front of you first .


----------



## Shay (30 July 2016)

I'm really sorry - it sounds as if they might have seen you coming!  But I've bought and sold for years and I know I am very cynical.  I know there are decent people out there who describe horses correctly.  I hope I'm one of them.  But there are also a lot who don't.

Other posters are right.  Don't go alone.  Ideally take someone horsey who can help; but even just someone to take a video on their mobile phone will help.  And you need that person to be able to drive your car as well -just in case.

Don't sit on her unless you have seen her ridden first.  (Actually that goes for everything.)

If you really like her and if they are genuine they'll let you come back to try her again.  Also possibly let you have her on a loan with a view to buy.  Don't fall for any talk of a deposit, or someone else snapping her up.  She sounds great - but she has been out of work for over a year.  You can - and should - have her vetted of course.  But there are any number of issues which won't show up until she is fit.  

Same is true of the tack.  There is no way for you to be sure of the saddle fit for an animal that hasn't worn it in a year.  Don't bank on the saddle fitting once she is fit.

The price is - for me  - a little too high.  You can't be sure of anything because of the length of time she has been out of work.  She was only lightly worked before by the sound of it so in practical terms she'll have far less experience than her years might suggest.  You can have no indication of what she is like once in work and in a stable routine.

She could be wonderful.  But it is a gamble and the price should reflect that.


----------



## Cortez (30 July 2016)

Sounds cheap to me - the tack alone could cost that to buy, even second hand. If all the info is genuine she sounds an interesting project. I'd definitely try and take someone with you, and see her ridden before you get on (if you are in any way concerned, then don't get on). Too good to be true? Not at all, there are nice horses out there.


----------



## PorkChop (30 July 2016)

I'm a tad cynical, if it sounds too good to be true it often is!

By all means go and see her, but go with your eyes open.  Imho I would be looking for something that is currently in work.  

Good luck with your search


----------



## bluebellfreddy (30 July 2016)

I would be very carful, if she at 50 something does not want to get on the horse anymore. It would be very tricky to ride. 

The price is very expensive for a out of work horse, the tack is highly likely to be ill-fitting at the best of times. I would be very carful about buying it. 

Possibly have a get out clause for of the horse is dangerous once in full work. 

I hope I am wrong, and you are getting a good horse. Just keep your mind open!


----------



## tallyho! (30 July 2016)

bluebellfreddy said:



			I would be very carful, if she at 50 something does not want to get on the horse anymore. It would be very tricky to ride. 

The price is very expensive for a out of work horse, the tack is highly likely to be ill-fitting at the best of times. I would be very carful about buying it. 

Possibly have a get out clause for of the horse is dangerous once in full work. 

I hope I am wrong, and you are getting a good horse. Just keep your mind open!
		
Click to expand...

I just can't believe all these people who think good horses should be exchanged for beans. So sad. 

Considering some weanlings go for about the same amount! Horse market is mad.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (30 July 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Very strong and turnout in the field not ridden in a long time .
Bluntly don't get on its back unless the vendor provides someone to ride in front of you first .
		
Click to expand...

This was my thinking. Also to me it seems a contradiction to say the horse is a saint yet that it's very strong and very forward going...sounds to me like a cob that's been allowed to take the pee a bit and ended up scaring her owner. By all means go and look but take everything they say with a pinch of salt and don't pushed into leaving a deposit if there's any doubt in your mind. If you do like her definitely go back for a second viewing and then have her vetted to make sure there's no physical reason why she's been turned away for a year.


----------



## Micropony (30 July 2016)

tallyho! said:



			I just can't believe all these people who think good horses should be exchanged for beans. So sad. 

Considering some weanlings go for about the same amount! Horse market is mad.
		
Click to expand...

I am probably being very cynical.  I am very cynical. But we don't know that she is a good horse. I would interpret an advert that said "very forward when ridden " or "very strong" to mean it was a lunatic bolter with an iron mouth. And being sold from the field too...

Maybe she's a lovely mare, but a buyer won't know what she's really like until she's in full work so it's a bit of a gamble. 

Also completely agree with those who say don't even think about getting on if you don't see someone else ride first, or don't like the look of what you see.


----------



## be positive (30 July 2016)

Micropony said:



			I am probably being very cynical.  I am very cynical. But we don't know that she is a good horse. I would interpret an advert that said "very forward when ridden " or "very strong" to mean it was a lunatic bolter with an iron mouth. And being sold from the field too...

Maybe she's a lovely mare, but a buyer won't know what she's really like until she's in full work so it's a bit of a gamble. 

Also completely agree with those who say don't even think about getting on if you don't see someone else ride first, or don't like the look of what you see.
		
Click to expand...

Why does very forward going or very strong mean lunatic bolter, a lunatic bolter would be unlikely to have been on sponsored rides fairly recently, buying any horse is a gamble even with decent trial facilities you can be seriously misled, if this is a genuine seller with the best of intentions then it is still buyer beware but there is no need to be so cynical it is not as if every horse described as quiet to ride will be so when one is honestly described as forward going why can it not just be just that.

For the OP please ask to see someone on her before you get on, take someone with you, don't rush to put a deposit down, if it is meant to be and the seller is being honest then she will appreciate that the horse is unfit and you need to go back for at least one more try before deciding, she may be a bargain at the price but if she proves too much horse for you she could be an expensive mistake, if I were you I would ask for a months trial with a view to buy, that way you have time to see how she really is, if the owner is not willing for her to move see if you can at least have a few rides before committing.

I have bought and sold a lot of horses and what one person calls forward going is just normal to someone else, it all depends on your experience, I have a very steady pony at livery who is considered by myself and his owner to be slow and lazy, his new sharer finds him forward going in comparison to her previous rides.


----------



## Leo Walker (30 July 2016)

The value in that sort of cob is for someone who wants an easy and steady ride. They wont want to deal with something that is strong. People who can tend to want something a bit more athletic. A total generalisation I know! but its still true. Then factor it being out of work and its owner not wanting to ride. It could be a total gem and a bargain where the owner is 100% truthful, or it could be a huge, strong, rude cob that terrifies anyone that sits on it. Mine is a total superstar, but hes a very different horse up and fit than he is full of grass and unfit. In his case its not anything to worry about as he just gets more forward when hes fit, but in something that is a bit tricky you might have something you never envisaged on your hands a couple of months down the line!


----------



## Micropony (30 July 2016)

Like I said, Be Positive, I am a bit cynical about adverts for horses, possibly unfairly so. All things are relative and as you say, words like forward and strong mean different things to different people.


----------



## neddy man (30 July 2016)

Check her passport, verify age, ask to see any photos/videos, see if you can talk to anyone who has ridden her,be cautious,carefull, and safe. If it is not advertised don't rush wait till your trainer,or a more  experienced  rider can go with you [ no offence ment of your riding ability] for a second look. Dont forget to check her in traffic, and in a stable ,pick feet up etc,be a pain and check/test everything. A second person with you often hears and sees thing you dont.


----------



## Amye (30 July 2016)

I agree with what other posters have said, don't go alone. Even if they're not horsey it's good to have someone else there to watch/back you up and ensure you're not pressured into anything.

I'm not full of advice (sorry!) but I have just bought my first horse 10 months ago. I went to see quite a few horses, one thing people always told me is to go with someone and don't be pressured into anything or saying yes on the spot, or putting down a deposit. 

The first horse I liked seemed lovely, the owners seemed nice and I went twice to see him. said I wanted to get him vetted and put a deposit on him subject to vetting, the owners thougjt it was a waste of time but agreed. Got a phone call that night that someone wanted to buy him unseen and unvetted and what should they tell this new buyer?? I had already got the vetting sorted so they told the other person no. Now I don't know if that was dodgy or not, but when the horse failed the vetting and I said I wouldn't have it they phoned me a few times and were furious I had said no and that they could have sold him a week ago. I didnt buy him but i definitely felt pressurised into getting him.

I went to see another horse from a dealers who had good reviews. Told them I didn't mind something that was a bit green but wanted a general allrounder that would be suitable for a confident novice as I wanted my mum to be able to ride. Went to see a lovely looking blagdon cob who I was told was 'slightly green' in the school. I watched him be ridden and thought he looked strong but I'd give him a go - got on him and he was so tense, when he felt a bit more relaxed I asked ever so gently for a trot and we were off! He nearly threw me over the fence, span round and i thought he was not going to stop until I was off - definitely not what I asked for!! 

Another one seemed lovely but was quite pricey. He was a gem to ride and ticked all the boxes but I wanted to walk away and think about it and they kept telling me that he was very popular and to put a deposit down there and then If I was interested. He could have been the horse of a lifetime but I said no as I felt pressured. 

I also went to see some genuine sellers but the horses just weren't the right fit. 

Sorry for the long post - just a general warning to be careful, take someone with you and always think over it - don't feel pressured to make a decision there and then. And always watch it be ridden first! This mare could be great but there could be another reason why she hasn't been ridden in so long!


----------



## tallyho! (31 July 2016)

be positive said:



			I have bought and sold a lot of horses and what one person calls forward going is just normal to someone else, it all depends on your experience, I have a very steady pony at livery who is considered by myself and his owner to be slow and lazy, his new sharer finds him forward going in comparison to her previous rides.
		
Click to expand...

So true! 

Sometimes I ride friends horses and they're giving me warnings and I've hopped on and thought to myself, get a move on donkey! Other times people say "oh she needs quite a bit of leg" and I get and think "flippin' eck, where's the brakes!!?"

Depending on the day my mare can go from donkey to NH wannabe with full on sideways broncing that would impress a show cowboy.

Who said horses were dependable? 

Horse riding is the only sport where your equipment can CHOOSE not to cooperate with you


----------



## Booboos (31 July 2016)

I bet you anything the owner will refuse to ride her. She will feel too tired, too old, too whatever and will try to convince you to get on. The horse will be a lunatic but the owner will gamble that she will be well behaved enough for you to be tricked into buying her.

I wouldn't even go view this horse.

Find a nice family friend that has been outgrown, a horse that is currently doing the job you want it to do with no ifs or buts. You will need to pay more than the asking price for this mare but it will be better value for money.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (31 July 2016)

Brambles I think that you should buy a horse that is now doing what you want to be doing and not gamble on the horse in the field who hasn't been worked in over a year. Why not contact local riding clubs and put the word out. I concur with most other posters - have the horse caught tacked up and ridden in front of you before getting on and only get on if you feel completely happy with what you see - and definitely take someone with you - who could perhaps video?


----------



## Dry Rot (31 July 2016)

Booboos said:



			I bet you anything the owner will refuse to ride her. She will feel too tired, too old, too whatever and will try to convince you to get on. The horse will be a lunatic but the owner will gamble that she will be well behaved enough for you to be tricked into buying her.

I wouldn't even go view this horse.

Find a nice family friend that has been outgrown, a horse that is currently doing the job you want it to do with no ifs or buts. You will need to pay more than the asking price for this mare but it will be better value for money.
		
Click to expand...

Some people really ARE too old to ride -- and still sell horses (well, ponies anyway! ).

A lot of good advice on this thread, though. Caveat emptor couldn't be more appropriate.


----------



## PaddyMonty (1 August 2016)

OP what area do you live in? There may be someone on here who would go with you.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (1 August 2016)

I'm 50 and I'm not too old and tried to ride. 

I read that discription as " pisses off with rider at every opportunity" 

There are loads of super cobs at good prices out there, I would not touch with a barge pole unless I was a decent rider looking for a project.


----------



## PaddyMonty (1 August 2016)

75% o the olympic SJ team are nearer 60 than 50


----------



## Goldenstar (1 August 2016)

Micropony said:



			Like I said, Be Positive, I am a bit cynical about adverts for horses, possibly unfairly so. All things are relative and as you say, words like forward and strong mean different things to different people.
		
Click to expand...

I agree of course they do . 
Most horses are not forward enough to amuse me but there's no way on gods earth I would get on a horse living in the field who had not been in work without seeing someone else taking the risk first.
The only time I would consider it is if I knew the horse and the owner and the situation so I knew what I was being told was true and even then I would want to prepare the horse for the experience .
For an inexperianced person taking on a horse out of the field is a risk it's very difficult to assess what that horse will be like in six months .
The best thing to do is to buy a horse doing exactly the job you you want the horse for .


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 August 2016)

agree-don't get on it until you've seen someone else on it first (someone the seller provides!). Many years ago we were sold a story about a young mare-turned up, noone else to sit on her. We'd travelled a fair way and my parents were naive, I was 13 and wanting a 14.2h. She reared up and went over on me when I mounted-I still have scars inside my lips and cheeks although my peaked hat saved me from the worst of it (she wasn't shod). Dad was holding her as I got on and got kicked in the face-we were very lucky we weren't more seriously hurt other than concussion and a trip to A&E. Turns out the mare had scarcely been backed-not what we were told at all. Although I have ridden 100s of horses since, I still have issues mounting, especially if I've not ridden for a while.

Another cob I know bought from the field was downright dangerous-I've never seen anything buck vertically, rear vertically and twist so fast-several times a week. He had bad hocks and SI problems and she eventually had him PTS. It might be genuine, it probably isn't-keep looking


----------



## fatpiggy (1 August 2016)

Bambles said:



			Hi All,

Long time reader of this forum but first time poster. Be gentle!!

Been a long time since I owned my own horse, only shared for the last few years. Im looking at buying my own but terrified as not owned for 20 years and back then my parents were responsible for the buying part. So was after some advice

Through an acquaintance of an acquaintance of an acquaintance have come across a nice 15 hh 10 yr old cob mare.  She is apparently a saint in all ways except very forward when ridden and very strong, definitely not suitable for a child/small teen owner said.  Other than that lady selling her says she is totally vice free, not mareish and healthy.  She has mainly been in the field for the last year as owner says shes getting on in age and not up to riding anymore (only in her 50s though). She has other retired horses and could keep her as a field ornament but wants more for her.  She is asking £1350 with tack included, which sounds very cheap to me?  I think we paid almost that for a pony 20 odd years ago!

In the past horse has done some RC stuff, low level, which is what Im looking for. Have seen the pics and looks lovely, occasionally does sponsored rides but only once in the last yr. I get the impression shes not darkened the door of a school for a long time.

Arranged to see her, my instructor is currently (inconveniently!) off backpacking though so will be going alone.  Am thinking about paying someone to come for a second viewing if I like her but have a feeling if I dont offer a deposit on first viewing someone else will snap her up.  

Do you think she sounds too good to be true?

Thanks for reading, all advice gratefully received.
		
Click to expand...

I bet that she is a Welsh cob, as opposed to a bog-standard generic "cob".  That would explain the behaviour under saddle.  They don't understand steady and are first off the starting blocks every time.  But lovely characters if you can live with their fruitloop natures!  As everyone else has said, don't go on your own.  If I was in your shoes, you could always contact the seller and see if you can go up and see the mare but tell a porky and say you can't ride today because you have an injury , a boil on your bum, whatever.  As for the seller not being able to ride, well I retired my old girl 5 years before she was PTS and I was heartily relieved to not have to ride again - my back and knees are shot and I'm only 51 now.  But if I was selling I'd arrange for someone to ride her on my behalf.


----------



## Snuffles (1 August 2016)

I went to see a cob that the owner didnt ride as she "had back problems ". I am quite naive as I dont lie myself and therefore
never imagine anyone else will !  This horse was advertised as suitable as a confidence giver, lady owner was an older rider and seemed genuinely upset about selling.   Well reader, I bought the horse, more fool me. He turned out to be totally unsuitable as a confidence giver, in fact he had no confidence himself.  As others have said make sure that you take someone with you, and ask that you see the horse ridden, in and out of a school.


----------



## Snuffles (1 August 2016)

I went to see a cob that the owner didnt ride as she "had back problems ". I am quite naive as I dont lie myself and therefore
never imagine anyone else will !  This horse was advertised as suitable as a confidence giver, lady owner was an older rider and seemed genuinely upset about selling.   Well reader, I bought the horse, more fool me. He turned out to be totally unsuitable as a confidence giver, in fact he had no confidence himself.  As others have said make sure that you take someone with you, and ask that you see the horse ridden, in and out of a school.


----------



## Bambles (1 August 2016)

Wow, thanks to everyone who responded. You&#8217;ve given me a lot to mull over.  Am still hoping to view but will be sure to drag a friend with a camera with me! I&#8217;m still hoping the lady has been honest, but will certainly keep my wits about me and not get on without seeing her ridden first. I know, when something sounds too good to be true&#8230;..

To the person who commented saying if it&#8217;s meant to be it will be, you&#8217;re so right, think I was getting carried away thinking too much about deposits (she just sounded so lovely, but plenty more fish in the sea, or cobs in the field .  Will be waiting for an experienced friend, or someone I can pay, to do a second viewing with me before I think about a deposit. 

What a wonderful place to get advice! Thanks again, will update you all when I can.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 August 2016)

Do be careful!

I went to view a horse which was for sale from the field, the story sounded OK and the are was being sold by a dealer that I had bought from before, on behalf of someone else. The made was litdrally in the field and the dealer had a show going on at her yard, so there was no one available to ride her. I arranged to go back on a quieter day. Then I got a phone call telling me that the mare had been Sol untried to someone, who as it happened !over quite near me.
Less than 3  months later the mare was advertised again, this time as 'too strong for novice rider".  Instead of her, I had already bought an absolutely perfect horse, who I had tried twice before putting down a deposit.


----------



## oldie48 (3 August 2016)

I absolutely agree with everyone who says don't view, don't ride unless you've seen it ridden first etc. They are right, there are lots of dishonest people out there and sadly lots of unreliable horses. However, I bought my first horse over 25 years ago from an advert in the paper. I was a total novice and I bought a TB mare which was advertised as 14.2 but was actually 15.1. The owner didn't ride it but I took it in a field and cantered her on both reins, agreed a price to include tack and took her home. She was an absolute star, safe as houses to hack, lovely to handle but a pig to load but we sorted that and would pop jumps safely and sensibly both in an arena and XC. She was also very pretty and had lovely paces not that I recognised that. I found out later that her owner had terminal cancer and was not able to ride. TBH I never realised what a lovely mare she was until many years later and had kissed lots of frogs!


----------



## Bambles (28 August 2016)

Just to update all you kind people who offered your thoughts.

Went to see the mare, a few times, she was pretty much as described. Very strong and not been schooled for quite a while, but genuinely quite nice in all other ways. After much texting and good communication agreed I would arrange vetting.  Two hours later receive a text to say I have been gazumped and mare is now sold, sorry! 

Quite annoyed but then buying horses seems to be a whole new minefield to me.  Still, have found another potential who is being vetted this week, fingers crossed. Although the reality of owning my own is setting in and am quite terrified.


----------



## concorde (28 August 2016)

Ha ! Bet the owner knew it wouldn't pass a vetting and was hoping you would buy it without one !
You become very cynical after horse hunting.
Good luck with the latest one. I hope you find something that suits you.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (29 August 2016)

Must say when I was buying I found dealing with dealers a whole lot easier then private buyers. I did buy from a reputable dealer and he made it very clear that if it didn't work out I could return the horse at anytime for the full price. I got to see it as many times as I wanted, it could be vetted at any given time, as someone was always there. I got no phone calls telling me that so and so were interested. In fact it was very professional. He even reserved the lad for me, free of charge, no deposit, until a friend could ride. Unlike the couple of private owners who were a pain in the butt. I never did get to see one horse because owner kept messing me about!


----------



## eggs (31 August 2016)

Sounds like you may have had a lucky escape!

Some years ago I was looking for a horse for my husband.  Found one that ticked all the boxes for him but the vetting showed up a ton of issues - not the least that the horse was a LOT older than advertised.  My vet reckoned he was only worth meat money but that he would be suitable for my husband (a very novice rider).  Selller accepted what the vet had said and agreed to a much reduced price.  Come the day when I was due to collect the horse I got a phone call from some-one I knew who also knew the seller to say that he had been offered a lot more money for the horse so had sold him to the new person (a local dealer who was infamous for getting horses sound only for them to go wrong once in their new home ......)


----------

